# Correct colors for K'Tinga



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Does anyone here know the correct paint scheme for TMP K'Tinga? Been working on one and am almost ready to paint.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

The ST 1 thru 3 K'tingas were done in Blue/Grays and the 4-6 K'tingas were done in Greens.

:freak:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The ST6 looked gray onscreen. That's how I painted mine.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> The ST 1 thru 3 K'tingas were done in Blue/Grays and the 4-6 K'tingas were done in Greens.
> 
> :freak:


Uh... There were no _K'T'Inga's_ in any movies but ST:TMP, ST:TWoK and ST:VI. The ST:TWoK footage was reused from the opening ST:TMP sequence. Also, the studio model of the K'T'Inga for ST:TMP was painted a gray-green color, but showed up on-screen as more of a gray. 

One of the best reference sections on the _K'T'inga_ on DaNet is Starship Modelers Klingon _K'T'Inga_-class Cruiser Reference page (scroll down about 2/3rds of the way), which has pics of the TMP and ST:VI _Q'ono's Wah_.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's no "Z" in Cruiser, ya know. :freak:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Metric spelling.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

? Did I mizz zomething...?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Translated from the CLingon.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> One of the best reference sections on the _K'T'inga_ on DaNet is Starship Modelers Klingon _K'T'Inga_-class Cruiser Reference page (scroll down about 2/3rds of the way), which has pics of the TMP and ST:VI _Q'ono's Wah_.


Too bad they're not in colour...


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hope these help!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

From the original releases of the TMP _K'T'Inga_! Nice find on those.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks 228!! And every body else here who responded!! Any way I think I'll go with a couple shades of grey.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Uh... There were no _K'T'Inga's_ in any movies but ST:TMP, ST:TWoK and ST:VI. The ST:TWoK footage was reused from the opening ST:TMP sequence. Also, the studio model of the K'T'Inga for ST:TMP was painted a gray-green color, but showed up on-screen as more of a gray.
> 
> One of the best reference sections on the _K'T'inga_ on DaNet is Starship Modelers Klingon _K'T'Inga_-class Cruiser Reference page (scroll down about 2/3rds of the way), which has pics of the TMP and ST:VI _Q'ono's Wah_.


It was a joke.

Referring back to the recent engineering blue/green thread debacle.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> From the original releases of the TMP _K'T'Inga_! Nice find on those.


Thanks!
It's amazing what you can find when you start looking through 200gb of ship and prop photos!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> From the original releases of the TMP _K'T'Inga_! Nice find on those.


And you'll notice that this is actually the version of the ship that hadn't yet had all the greeblies added onto it for TMP!

Brad.


----------

